# Thats it, the hobbys not for me!!!



## RhomZilla

Im pissed!!!! Woke up this morning from a splashing in my tank. Thought all my Ps were swimming on the top part of my tank, but as soon as I fully awoke, I noticed that mostly all were DEAD!!!! Some were floating, some were covered in white slime, some had severe bites to the body, and the last 2 in the top corner gasping for air. Tried to see if some were half dead so I can try to help keep alive, but no. Last 2 survivors are the smallest Piraya and one RB.

Im so freak'in mad that I give up!!!! After 2 Pirayas die on me previously and then recently spent close to a grand for monster ones to help my interest in the hobby, this shiet happens. No more man... I GIVE UP!! Gonna try and help the last 2 stay alive. After that Ill be selling both for cheap and getting rid of my tanks and everything else that reminds me of this hobby.

Im sorry PFury... but I wash my hands from this hobby.


----------



## mechanic_joe

April fools ?


----------



## pmGFK

> April fools ?


If not, it suck's!








I feel sorry for you!


----------



## fiveo93

on to bigger and better things bro! good luck keep in touch!


----------



## hughie

Happy april fools i reckon


----------



## a*men

wow that sucks


----------



## mori0174

has to be a joke right?


----------



## The Wave

sorry Al







do you know what happened ? water problem ect,man don't let this keep you out of the hobby,sh*t happens,i know it sucks

hope you reconsider


----------



## andycrazymonkey

man thats some nasty sh*t man


----------



## CraigStables

man I hope this is a joke...if not I'm sorry man, thats some bad sh*t!


----------



## RhomZilla

Its no joke!!!! I think it did have to do with water. Since Ive gotten these guys, the tanks been way up on ammonia levels. Last night all were scratching and there were way too many crap within 3 days since putting in the new guys. I did a 40% water change, but used the normal treatment instead of doubleing up, since my county has increased the chlorimine. I will post pics later today. Im not the only one this happened to. Another member I know lost half of his shoal to this recently as well.


----------



## CraigStables

sh*t, that really sucks!


----------



## mori0174

sorry man


----------



## X-D-X

OMFG!! That sux dude!!


----------



## erikcooper

Damn...


----------



## Bigkrup444

Damn what a kick in the balls. The new additions to your shoal were friggin awesome. Im this happened it blows


----------



## traumatic

damn bro







sh*t, I'd quit too. I feel for ya man.


----------



## khuzhong

Zilla you fawkin serious bro???? sh*t.. that sucks very very bad.. i get hella pissed when just 1 of my reds get eaten... and ALL but 2 of yours are gone?? wtf.. that plain sucks kok.. man, i hope this is just an april fools joke.. but damn that sucks bad dude.
sorry for the major loss.


----------



## fishofury

that totally bolows. Sorry about your losses Rhom







I know exactly how you are feeling right now.


----------



## erikcooper

Wow, that sucks. I have no idea how you feel cause to lose 1000s of dollars of fish has to suck...


----------



## cooldudectd

I'm still *hoping* to see the GOTCHA!!!!

If it is true, that really sucks....sorry man.


----------



## SLANTED

*_RETRACTED POST OF UNDESERVED AND EXPLOITED SYMPATHY_*


----------



## phil

Thats terrible, sh*t that would rive me out of the hobby to..


----------



## amoor33

I don't believe you, out of all people on this board, even has the capability to "let" your water params get out of hand, most of all "let" your P's die when u saw something wrong and for this fact, I am calling you out on an April Fools Joke.


----------



## CraigStables

amoor33 said:


> I don't believe you, out of all people on this board, even has the capability to "let" your water params get out of hand, most of all "let" your P's die when u saw something wrong and for this fact, I am calling you out on an April Fools Joke.


 you best hope it is!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Dude Al you better say this is all a joke bro!







That totally sucks. If anyone can pull a joke like this its you I know how you like to trick people.


----------



## EZ_Ian

lets see some pics, if its true, you can have my 3 Ps rhom







dont quit man


----------



## Jebus

man i felt sad when my 3 full grown cons died.


----------



## mantis

say it's not true


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Damn, that blows ass Al. I also understand how easy the choice is to chuck the whole damn hobby after something like this happens. Wich is why I switched to keeping strictly serrasalmus species. Life is much less frustrating.

PS. If I find out this is a april 1 thing...I'll kick you in the balls!


----------



## airtorey15

thatr sux ass dude! Sorry bout your loss. I hope you reconsider.


----------



## jdk79

I hope this isn't a joke...reading this has recked my night. I really feel bad for all those prize fish and you


----------



## 00nothing

man if this is a joke ure gonna have alot of very mad people on ure hands if it isn't that sucks i had a similar experience when i lost a tank full of red eyed green tree frogs very disheartening makes me scared of trying to keep frogs again


----------



## RhomZilla

EZ_Ian said:


> lets see some pics, if its true, you can have my 3 Ps rhom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont quit man


 Do you know how to ship??

Just finished cleaning up my tank. Room smelled like death and tank was cloudy as hell when I got home. Only 1 P left.. one 10" RB. The other one that was clinging on, I guess wasnt strong enough to make it. All the Ps are in a ziplock bag being frozen at the moment. Hopefully I can send to HOLLYWOOD, and have it autopsied to seedetermine what was the real cause of all their deaths. Ill post up all their pics as soon as sister come home with the digi cam. April's fool on me.


----------



## tecknik

RhomZilla said:


> Its no joke!!!! I think it did have to do with water. Since Ive gotten these guys, the tanks been way up on ammonia levels. Last night all were scratching and there were way too many crap within 3 days since putting in the new guys. I did a 40% water change, but used the normal treatment instead of doubleing up, since my county has increased the chlorimine. I will post pics later today. Im not the only one this happened to. Another member I know lost half of his shoal to this recently as well.


Sorry to say guys, but that other member is me







I lost 4 pirayas just last week and I think it had to do with the water change too. So I also have four frozen pirayas to give to Hollywood or Frank. I am seriously thinking about giving up too.... Sorry Al, I know how you feel....


----------



## thePACK

tecknik said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its no joke!!!! I think it did have to do with water. Since Ive gotten these guys, the tanks been way up on ammonia levels. Last night all were scratching and there were way too many crap within 3 days since putting in the new guys. I did a 40% water change, but used the normal treatment instead of doubleing up, since my county has increased the chlorimine. I will post pics later today. Im not the only one this happened to. Another member I know lost half of his shoal to this recently as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to say guys, but that other member is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost 4 pirayas just last week and I think it had to do with the water change too. So I also have four frozen pirayas to give to Hollywood or Frank. I am seriously thinking about giving up too.... Sorry Al, I know how you feel....
Click to expand...

 water changes suck now in lowa..i mean in golden states...


----------



## The Wave

it is the water,wierd sh*t in it now







this sucks


----------



## tecknik

Here are my dead pirayas...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

This thread is mighty grim.


----------



## khuzhong

damn guys


----------



## Poseidon X

maybe its time to try some solitary cichlids... less death


----------



## x420xNick

WTF!!!!! Sorry to hear guys. That really sux!


----------



## STIFFY

Damn bro! really sorry to hear about it. I sure hope that crap they are putting in the water doesnt f*ck everyone up. If I lost all my fish tomorrow I would quit too. I dont blame you


----------



## Bigkrup444

Damn This thread makes me sad







Im sorry for the losses you guys had to go through







That really sucks


----------



## siclids

This is one of the saddest threads I have ever read. Sorry for both of your loses. Al, your shoal is what inspired me to really get back into the hobby.


----------



## Peacock

befor spending big bucks on fish, its important to understand every aspect of water quality.

sorry for your loss


----------



## RedRider748

That really sucks, How many did you lose and what size were they?


----------



## micus

BLUFFER ok im waitin for him to jump out of a cake or something ,

i find it hard to believe one of the most seasoned p keepers in the world would let his water pirameters get so out of hand that over 1000$ of fish dies, i doubt it , and if they actaully did die , well then sorry for being so harsh


----------



## losts0ul916

I honestly don't know what to say? It feels like Waco all over again..


----------



## InIndiana

I have a feeling this isn't a joke. I am truly sorry.


----------



## Jebus

im going to give you the benefit of the doubt until i see some pictures.


----------



## badforthesport

this really sux. sorry man.


----------



## vanz

very sad news









maybe it's telling you to get that giant rhom to match your name


----------



## AzNP

wow i relly want u to stay but if that happened to me id be out in a flash

sorry for ur huge loss thats crazy.....

my jaw dropped when i saw that pic technik...OUCH ...seriously this renders me very upset to c this...


----------



## RhomZilla

Serrapygo said:


> This thread is mighty grim.


Then lets brighten it up!!!!! Its not too late...


*APRIL'S FOOL!!! *(Belated to some)


----------



## RhomZilla

The shoals doiing just fine and dandy!!!









*Man Im gonna get it for this one...


----------



## AzNP

screw u man

the joke is between ur legs


----------



## vanz

haha...good one rhomzilla

how about tecniks pirayas though? that's part of the joke? bag the fish and take pictures?


----------



## siclids

Damn Al hahahah I had a feeling this was a joke.....I just didn't want to be so harsh if it was for real. Glad you finally confessed hahahahah


----------



## Malice

i dont think it's possible eitherm

coming from a guy with

12073+ posts.... no way!

malice


----------



## RhomZilla

vanz said:


> how about tecniks pirayas though? that's part of the joke? bag the fish and take pictures?


 Nah, Teckiks pics are real. His Ps died earlier this week due to the change in extra chloramines in our drinking water. 4 young Pirayas grown from babies. *OUCH* thePACK's pics are real too. Same reason.. water. Notice how the the bottom Tern was cut open revealing eggs? What a loss..


----------



## mechanic_joe

<--- that just wasn't funny man... a thousand dollars worth of dead fish and I'd be one pissed off s.o.b.

but you had me goin too


----------



## khuzhong

THANK GOD i didnt feel sorry for Rhomzilla .......cuz he had those huge fish i was hoping that they were really dead. J/K









1hr before it turns april 2nd and he pulls the "APRIL'S FOOLS"
hahahahahah


----------



## losts0ul916

*knock on wood*


----------



## Kain

I knew it!!!







You know what, im tempted to head over Al's house and dump some acid in his tank. That'll show him for playin all these damn pranks on us. You are indeed the undisputed prank master Al...


----------



## LaZy

that sucks sh*t losing those nice pirayas


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Better knock on wood Al. Your P might be next to go now!


----------



## CraigStables

I think these belong to you.....
















But I'm just glad that it wasnt true!!


----------



## booger

Good One , Nice Work


----------



## pmGFK

I knew it!


----------



## Judazzz

Al, you're a dick, you know that...









Nice one, man: you just fooled 3500 people


----------



## X-D-X

f*ck you j/k nice stunt man!!


----------



## Genin

You ass! I actually read through the posts feeling bad for you and how it's horrible that we'd be loosing such a valuable member..... but now I take it back







.

Nice one you f*cker







!

Joe


----------



## The Wave

yea Al you suck,but there is a problem with the water,i have used twice the amount of water treatment and still having problems,glad you realy did not loose them,but the pack and tecnik did









you my have jinxed yourself with this prank though


----------



## CraigStables

yeah you best hope they dont die now, or no one is going to have any sympathy for you...thats if we believe you!


----------



## thoroughbred

to technik sorry bro we met and ur cool to zilla blow cow balls lol


----------



## cooldudectd

How's about a round of applause for all the people who smelled bullshit and weren't afraid to say so.......









Zilla, you get none.


----------



## RhomZilla

cooldudectd said:


> How's about a round of applause for all the people who smelled bullshit and weren't afraid to say so.......










Much props for the people who knew better and saw this comming. No way would I have anything happen to my Ps, especially for the price I've paid for them. To the other people.. GOTCHA!!!!









This thread had reached it purpose. Thanks for playing!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Al you dirty sonofabitch! You made me do something I never, ever do... FEEL

I'm coming over to kick you in the balls!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I'm moving this to the lounge...everyone ATTACK!


----------



## LaZy

Serrapygo said:


> Al you dirty sonofabitch! You made me do something I never, ever do... FEEL
> 
> I'm coming over to kick you in the balls!


 L o L

how about all the members kick it


----------



## SLANTED

> I'm coming over to kick you in the balls!


Mind if I lend you my steel toe boots before you do so?


----------



## KingJeff

sorry bout the losses man


----------



## SERRAPYGO

SLANTED said:


> I'm coming over to kick you in the balls! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I lend you my steel toe boots before you do so?
Click to expand...

 Please...


----------



## RhomZilla

Serrapygo said:


> Al you dirty sonofabitch! You made me do something I never, ever do... FEEL
> 
> I'm coming over to kick you in the balls!


 Wow.. You actually have feelings?!?!?!







Did you ball or did your eyes just water? Wow.. April's fool on me!!!

And to all you!!!!!









HAHAHHA


----------



## amoor33

amoor33 said:


> I don't believe you, out of all people on this board, even has the capability to "let" your water params get out of hand, most of all "let" your P's die when u saw something wrong and for this fact, I am calling you out on an April Fools Joke.


 God Damn I'm good. Give my cookie damnit.


----------



## Winkyee

Judazzz said:


> Al, you're a dick, you know that...











lol


----------



## garybusey

Nice one. Had me fooled until I read on.....


----------



## psrotten

thats just fucked up but great job hoodwinkin everyone, i guessed on the april fools thing tho


----------



## Davoo

I love the goons that are still saying " sorry for your loss".


----------



## Davoo

AzNP said:


> screw u man
> 
> the joke is between ur legs


 lol







That is some funny sh*t.


----------



## Death in #'s

Serrapygo said:


> I'm moving this to the lounge...everyone ATTACK!










u got me fpr a second since i havent here in days
and dident think of april fools


----------



## The Wave

Davoo said:


> I love the goons that are still saying " sorry for your loss".


 cuz some members realy did loose fish if you read it


----------



## sweet lu

sorry al man, i cant believe you lost all of your piraya


----------



## lemmywinks

thats not cool.... i felt sorry for a second.... asshole


----------



## nitrofish

I was ready to send you a pm to say sorry about the fish.







that was mean, you fooled me


----------



## Innes

RhomZilla said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is mighty grim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets brighten it up!!!!! Its not too late...
> 
> 
> *APRIL'S FOOL!!! *(Belated to some)
Click to expand...

 you ass master


----------



## Hypergenix

AzNP said:


> screw u man
> 
> the joke is between ur legs


----------



## Xenon

thats a hardcore april fools


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k

fuckin jerk, now nobody is going to believe you when one of your fish really does die!


----------



## x420xNick




----------



## The Wave

nice avatar sack


----------



## Death in #'s

physco 1 said:


> nice avatar sack










really nice


----------



## thePACK

april fools have come and gone...nice one al...time to put this thread to sleep..


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Aw..c'mon.. Al bashing is fun!







Okay...closed


----------

